
U.S. mulls paying companies, tax breaks to pull supply chains from China - onetimemanytime
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-china-supply-chains/u-s-mulls-paying-companies-tax-breaks-to-pull-supply-chains-from-china-idUSKBN22U0FH
======
broooder
Thank the lord

